# Baytril 10% Dosage Help?



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

So Toast is running low on his original Baytril. I had a feeling this would happen so I went ahead and bought some Baytril 10% of off Ninche Finch. I know the dosage is going to be different, and it has to be diluted. Toast's original Baytril is only going to last about 2 more doses. That leaves off 5 days that he's supposed to be medicated. I was wondering if someone could help me or point me to a location where I could calculate the dosage? 

The original medication is 25 mg/ml Baytril. He gets .3ml of that. The Baytril 10% is 100mg/ml, so there's quite a big difference.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I forgot to mention he's around 672g since he was last weighed.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dose is .7cc in equal parts of a liquid to dilute it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just looked at his current dose. Without knowing what dosage he was given I went higher than lower.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails106-c.html


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you that really helps! =P


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

*Baytril Dosing Information*
10% ENROFLOXACIN LIQUID (BAYTRIL)

DIRECTIONS FOR GIVING IT UNDILUTED, AS IT COMES IN THE BOTTLE.


Squirt this tiny amount of Baytril 10% Liquid into one serving of a food treat. Do not use acidic foods like fruit juice or baby food peaches. Stick with non acidic foods like cake, baby food beef or turkey, etc. Pudding is fine too. Doses calculated at 15 mg/kg for respiratory disease.
DO NOT REFRIGERATE
DO NOT SQUIRT UNDILUTED DIRECTLY INTO THE RATS MOUTH


Rat weight ml undiluted
700 gm 0.10 ml
600 gm 0.09 ml
500 gm 0.07 ml
400 gm 0.06 ml
300 gm 0.04 ml
200 gm 0.03 ml

This is from a fb group called Real Rat Lovers Want to Know. Not sure which is the better dosing, but when I posted the one Caged posted they let me know they had their own dosing amount in the files section. It's literally almost the exact same anyways.
Luckily there is margin for error available with baytril.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'll use the charts until I can get a hold of my vet for now. =P


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That chart went off the minimum dosage available on ratguide.com. It doesn't really matter too much since you said it's the last days, though.


----------

